# CHEAP removals



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone know the cheapest removals company to move some of my furntiure from Devon to Greece - Its not a full house but does include some household items
thanks


----------



## GregKotzamanis (Jun 4, 2009)

hi Caroline,
have a word with a freight firm, as i am in a similar position and i work for a freight company near heathrow and i spoke to a friend in exports and he said the cheapest way is TNTs economy service via road, it may take up to 10 days though he said, and it works out to be about £140-£150 for 200kg
i hope this helps


----------

